# Parts List for Self Install



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thinking of doing a self install to save roughly $100 dollars. This is what I currently own:
HR20-700
HR20-100
HR22-100
5lnb dish with 4 runs into the house
*Parts with options*:
Option A)1x SWM8 and SWM 8 way splitter (and 1 band stop filter?) Because I will have a hard time finding a green label SWM8 and if I do it will cost more?
Option B)1x SWM16 and 2x SWM 8 splitters
*What I need for sure*:
3x Deca Adapters
1x Deca Broadband adapter w/power and 15ft ethernet cable
1x Band Stop Filter and 2 way splitter (HR20-100)
I don't plan on adding any more receivers but wouldn't mind a little flexibility. Let me know if I missed anything and if there are better and cheaper options.
Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

With only 6 tuners:
1- SWiM LNB with green label and PI.
1- 4-way Splitter, with green label.
1- 2-way splitter [with or without green label] for HR20-100 [filter or not depending on whether the splitter is before or after the DECA].
3- DECAs
1 BB DECA


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply. If I did go with a SWiM LNB would I need to re-aim the dish at all and can I use a 8 way splitter for expansion if needed. Also, I would have to wait till Spring because I live in Minnesota and it is -2 today. Another stupid question: I have an old Broadband 2 way splitter (5-1000mhz) would that work for the HR20-100?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bjohn34 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. If I did go with a SWiM LNB would I need to re-aim the dish at all and can I use a 8 way splitter for expansion if needed. Also, I would have to wait till Spring because I live in Minnesota and it is -2 today. Another stupid question: I have an old Broadband 2 way splitter (5-1000mhz) would that work for the HR20-100?


As long as you don't move the dish when you install the new LNB, you should be fine. As for expansion, the SWM-LNB can handle up to 8 tuners (DVR's are 2, receivers are 1). So, depending on what you are installing, you won't necessarily need an 8-way splitter.

- Merg


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There is a possibility that you might need to re-aim the dish if you're not super-careful. You can use an 8-way green label splitter but you cannot use your old broadband splitter.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bjohn34 said:


> I have an old Broadband 2 way splitter (5*-1000*mhz) would that work for the HR20-100?


That simply isn't "broad" enough, as it needs to go to 2000 MHz.


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

Got it. Thanks guys! I'll have to wait a few months for the temps to rise to do the SWM LNB install but I think it is worth it. Less wires and I can scan ebay for the next 2 months and try to get the best price possible. Of course as soon as I do install it Directv will lower the price to $99 for WHMRV.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bjohn34 said:


> Of course as soon as I do install it Directv will lower the price to $99 for WHMRV.


No, that only happens after I have bought the stuff. :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The Merg said:


> As long as you don't move the dish when you install the new LNB, you should be fine. As for expansion, the SWM-LNB can handle up to 8 tuners (DVR's are 2, receivers are 1). So, depending on what you are installing, you won't necessarily need an 8-way splitter.
> 
> - Merg


Yup .. if it's 4 DVRs, then a 4-way is sufficient even when it's max'd out. If there are regular receivers (1-tuner) in the mix then the number could exceed 4 outputs.


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

If you dont want to wait until spring, get the SWM-8 off ebay, and forget about the SWM LNB. That assumes all 4 leads come into the house in the same location and you can easily re-wire. You will only use 1 coax to each box then.

That is what I did. 18 months ago, i picked up a swm-8 off ebay for $100. probably cheaper now. 

I did however, pay DTV to install WHDVR, back when it as $99+$49 install. I bought the SWM-8, so that I could put DVR's in other rooms of the house where there was not a direct cable run.

I noticed on EBAY that CCK could be had for $20.


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

If I can get a SWM-8 cheap or close to the same price as a SWM LNB than I will go that route. Changing the LNB is not the hardest job in the world but it would require me to climb a ladder and use a few tools. On the other hand, I could install the SWM-8 in my underwear. What is CCK?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bjohn34 said:


> What is CCK?


The Cinema Connection Kit. It's DirecTV's name for the Broadband DECA and PI.

- Merg


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

The CCK will most likely be the last item I buy for my setup since I really don't need it.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

bjohn34 said:


> If I can get a SWM-8 cheap or close to the same price as a SWM LNB than I will go that route.


Just saw a Buy it Now listing on ebay for a NIB SWM8 with PI for $55 + $10.50 for expidited shipping....pretty good deal I think.



bjohn34 said:


> On the other hand, I could install the SWM-8 in my underwear.


Actually, that's the preferred method. :lol:



bjohn34 said:


> What is CCK?


< $16 shipped on Amazon


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

There's also a SWM8 listed at $40 with $30 for shipping. However, it is shipping from St. Paul and I only live 15 minutes away. Sent the guy or gal an email to see if I can just pick it up.


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

What is the "proper way" to install the SWM 8 power supply? I've seen it hooked up a few different ways.


----------



## Kevin872 (Aug 25, 2007)

bjohn34 said:


> What is the "proper way" to install the SWM 8 power supply? I've seen it hooked up a few different ways.


I don't know which way is "proper", as there are a few different ways, but this is what I did:

SWM port 1 to HR20-700 in living room (SWM8 is in basement), then I connected the PI behind the TV where it is plugged into a UPS and the coax out from the PI goes into the HR20-700. Works great. I do recommend having the SWM8 PI on a UPS if you have one. From what I understand, you want the SWM8 powered up before anything else and the UPS practically guarantees that, although if power is lost to everything, the SWM8 should "come up" well before the STBs do.

Others here will have much more info, but since nobody has replied yet in the past few hours I figured I'd throw in my 2 cents and pocket lint. :grin:


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

bjohn34 said:


> What is the "proper way" to install the SWM 8 power supply? I've seen it hooked up a few different ways.


No proper way, but here's a "few":

- Connected to the legacy 3 port (cannot put a receiver behind the PI)
- By itself on SWM1 port (all other receivers on SWM2 port)
- On SWM1 port with a receiver "behind" it
- On SWM1 port on the power passing leg of a splitter
- On SWM1 port on the power passing leg of a splitter with receiver "behind" it

There are several more, but it boils down to this; the PI MUST connect to the SWM1 or legacy 3 ports.


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

Quick question before some of my parts arrive: Should I hook the BSF up to the SWM 8 out to the PI which goes to the splitter? Or the SWM 8 to PI to BSF and than the splitter? I'm thinking either way works but just want to be sure? Also, do I still need another BSF when I hook up my HR20-100 to the DECA?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bjohn34 said:


> Quick question before some of my parts arrive: Should I hook the BSF up to the SWM 8 out to the PI which goes to the splitter? Or the SWM 8 to PI to BSF and than the splitter? I'm thinking either way works but just want to be sure? Also, do I still need another BSF when I hook up my HR20-100 to the DECA?


SWM8 --PI --splitter, anywhere between these.
The HR20-100 can be connected two ways:


splitter before DECA [SAT #2] other leg to BSF and SAT #1
splitter after DECA, where one goes to SAT #2 on the power passing leg, & the other leg to SAT #1. In this case, the DECA is blocking the SAT #1 from getting the signal and no BSF is needed.


----------



## ArnoldJG (Jan 3, 2006)

What is the model number for a green SWiM8? I am aware of SWiM8-Z and SWiM8-2c something.


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

I think R2-03 is green label and R1-03 is not. Could be wrong.


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I finally received my SWM 8 and splitter and installed them last night and everything seems to be working good. I'll post a picture soon. On to the Deca install and a few questions. First since I don't need 2 coax runs up to my bedrom HR20-100, I was thinking of replacing one of them with Cat6 and hooking the HR20-100 directly up to the router. This would be cheaper than using a Deca and less wires by far. The other 2 DVRs will be using Deca. Will this setup work for WHDVR? Oh by the way the model number of my green labeled SWM8 is SWM8R2-03. Also should I email Directv about turning on WHDVR before or after I install everything?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

bjohn34 said:


> Well I finally received my SWM 8 and splitter and installed them last night and everything seems to be working good. I'll post a picture soon. On to the Deca install and a few questions. First since I don't need 2 coax runs up to my bedrom HR20-100, I was thinking of replacing one of them with Cat6 and hooking the HR20-100 directly up to the router. This would be cheaper than using a Deca and less wires by far. The other 2 DVRs will be using Deca. Will this setup work for WHDVR? Oh by the way the model number of my green labeled SWM8 is SWM8R2-03. Also should I email Directv about turning on WHDVR before or after I install everything?


Are you referring to hooking the HR20 directly to the router via an ethernet cable (no Deca on the HR20?) If so, I'm not sure how hooking the HR20 directly to the router would be cheaper, or less wires. Deca dongles are about $10 on E-bay and it would save you the cost and trouble of buying/running CAT6. The way you're suggesting (2 dvr's on Deca & one on ethernet) will work IF you're using a broadband Deca to bridge your Deca cloud to your ethernet network.

Personally, I think what you're suggesting is more work/expense, but I don't have all the facts about your situation either. If you want the router at the HR20 I'd add a Deca to the receiver, attach an ethernet switch to the Deca, and attach both the router and receiver to the ethernet switch. Total cost for Deca & ethernet switch; around $20.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> SWM8 --PI --splitter, anywhere between these.
> The HR20-100 can be connected two ways:
> 
> 
> ...


say someone already has 2 lines running to hr20-100 from a 6x8 in basement. they convert it all to SWM. could you hook those same 2 lines to swm 8way splitter in basement. one line to deca to SAT2 other line to BSF to SAT1.. no 2way behind receiver at all ?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

wallfishman said:


> say someone already has 2 lines running to hr20-100 from a 6x8 in basement. they convert it all to SWM. could you hook those same 2 lines to swm 8way splitter in basement. one line to deca to SAT2 other line to BSF to SAT1.. no 2way behind receiver at all ?


Yes, that would work.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

wallfishman said:


> say someone already has 2 lines running to hr20-100 from a 6x8 in basement. they convert it all to SWM. could you hook those same 2 lines to swm 8way splitter in basement. one line to deca to SAT2 other line to BSF to SAT1.. no 2way behind receiver at all ?


Bingo! That's the easiest way to do it.

- Merg


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> Are you referring to hooking the HR20 directly to the router via an ethernet cable (no Deca on the HR20?) If so, I'm not sure how hooking the HR20 directly to the router would be cheaper, or less wires. Deca dongles are about $10 on E-bay and it would save you the cost and trouble of buying/running CAT6. The way you're suggesting (2 dvr's on Deca & one on ethernet) will work IF you're using a broadband Deca to bridge your Deca cloud to your ethernet network.
> 
> Personally, I think what you're suggesting is more work/expense, but I don't have all the facts about your situation either. If you want the router at the HR20 I'd add a Deca to the receiver, attach an ethernet switch to the Deca, and attach both the router and receiver to the ethernet switch. Total cost for Deca & ethernet switch; around $20.


More work yes but less expense. I've been finding Decas on ebay with shipping for $18 and I would need a splitter for the HR20-100. Cat 6 cables from monoprice are very cheap. I'm thinking one ethernet cable will be cleaner than a splitter, a deca, an ethernet cable and 3 coax wires (all I have are 6ft lengths). My router is in my office which is next to my utility room where the SWM8 is located. I have 2 open ports left so I was thinking of doing a 50ft run from the router directly to the Hr20-100 and than putting the broadband deca in the office hook it up to the router and run coax 15ft into the 8 way splitter. The wall that my utility room shares with the office is only finished on the office side so running wire is very easy.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

bjohn34 said:


> More work yes but less expense. I've been finding Decas on ebay with shipping for $18 and I would need a splitter for the HR20-100. Cat 6 cables from monoprice are very cheap. I'm thinking one ethernet cable will be cleaner than a splitter, a deca, an ethernet cable and 3 coax wires (all I have are 6ft lengths). My router is in my office which is next to my utility room where the SWM8 is located. I have 2 open ports left so I was thinking of doing a 50ft run from the router directly to the Hr20-100 and than putting the broadband deca in the office hook it up to the router and run coax 15ft into the 8 way splitter. The wall that my utility room shares with the office is only finished on the office side so running wire is very easy.


If you think that would be easier... *wallfishman* brought up a good point earlier in the thread. Why not use this approach?



wallfishman said:


> say someone already has 2 lines running to hr20-100 from a 6x8 in basement. they convert it all to SWM. could you hook those same 2 lines to swm 8way splitter in basement. one line to deca to SAT2 other line to BSF to SAT1.. no 2way behind receiver at all ?


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> If you think that would be easier... *wallfishman* brought up a good point earlier in the thread. Why not use this approach?


Sorry I kinda missed what he was saying. Yeah that would work since I already have a BSF. Alright I'll just go with 3 Deca and a Broadband Deca.


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> No proper way, but here's a "few":
> 
> - Connected to the legacy 3 port (cannot put a receiver behind the PI)
> - By itself on SWM1 port (all other receivers on SWM2 port)
> ...


Another question: right now I have my PI power connected to SWM1 (about 3ft of coax should this by more?)) and the PI "signal to IRD" running into a 8 way splitter: should I move it to Legacy 3? Not 100% sure what a power passing leg of a splitter is. The three with the red line under them?


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

bjohn34 said:


> Another question: right now I have my PI power connected to SWM1 (about 3ft of coax should this by more?)) and the PI "signal to IRD" running into a 8 way splitter: should I move it to Legacy 3? Not 100% sure what a power passing leg of a splitter is. The three with the red line under them?


its the one the red line points to on the splitter. Its the only red output on the swm splitter. Power will pass through that one only.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bjohn34 said:


> Another question: right now I have my PI power connected to SWM1 (about 3ft of coax should this by more?)) and the PI "signal to IRD" running into a 8 way splitter: should I move it to Legacy 3? Not 100% sure what a power passing leg of a splitter is. The three with the red line under them?


You can connect the PI to SWM1, the Power Port, or Legacy 3. It doesn't make any difference.

A power passing port on a splitter is the only port that allows power to be passed through it. If you have a splitter between the PI and the SWM8, and you need to connect the PI in that fashion, it needs to be connected through the power passing port.

- Merg


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

The Merg said:


> You can connect the PI to SWM1, or Legacy 3. It doesn't make any difference...


Fixed your post; a SWM8 doesn't have a dedicated power port, just the SWM16


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I ordered some DECA / BB units from eBay for a friend and the vendor included (via email request) a 2way splitter and a short coax jumper for a couple of bucks on the same order.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> Fixed your post; a SWM8 doesn't have a dedicated power port, just the SWM16


Oops. Thanks! 

- Merg


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

Picture of my setup: Do I need 25ft of coax between my PI and SWM8? I thought I read it is a good idea to have at least 15ft. At first I had a 3ft run but switched it to 25. I should add I'm not having any problems with any of my boxes and that I just want to be sure I have everything set up in the best fashion possible.


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Pic:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bjohn34 said:


> Picture of my setup: Do I need 25ft of coax between my PI and SWM8? I thought I read it is a good idea to have at least 15ft. At first I had a 3ft run but switched it to 25. I should add I'm not having any problems with any of my boxes and that I just want to be sure I have everything set up in the best fashion possible.


I'd move the PI to the #3 legacy port for power and then connect the splitter to SWM #1.
With it this way, there is no need for the 15' PI to SWM8, and you can do away with that coil of coax, which is merely unwanted loss.


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

VOS approved setup?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bjohn34 said:


> VOS approved setup?


Well, it looks a lot cleaner. :lol:


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I just ordered 3 Deca and 1 broadband internet kit. So my next and hopefully last question: Should I email Directv now about turning on Whole Home DVR service? Should I use the e-mail template for enabling WHDVR using your home network even though I will be using Deca?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bjohn34 said:


> Well I just ordered 3 Deca and 1 broadband internet kit. So my next and hopefully last question: Should I email Directv now about turning on Whole Home DVR service? Should I use the e-mail template for enabling WHDVR using your home network even though I will be using Deca?


Unless you can go on-line to your account and select to have MRV turned, you will need to send an e-mail to DirecTV. Make sure to request that you are having it turned in unsupported mode. Your first reply might be that you need to pay the $199 for the upgrade. Just reply and restate that you want it turned on in unsupported mode.

- Merg


----------

